# is Limmy THE STARCHILD of SAS?



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

is he??


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Who?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

LIMMY


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh I think I saw them post once.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll just leave these here
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/limmy-s-super-awesome-secret-club-937/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/anti-limmy-1129/
Everyone must choose one


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

You are in both though.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes.

#TeamLimmy


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> You are in both though.


Well that's because I like seeing his face twice on my profile.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, Limmy sure is quite something.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Limmy won me over when he posted that picture of milk in a bag. So I can vouch for his awesomeness.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I don't get this. Is he supposed to be troll or some internet figure? Why does he have groups dedicated to him? I haven't been around that much so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy is a state of conciousness, you can only _experience_ Limmy once you pay your £50 registration fee to join the Church of Limmy.

#nonforprofitorganisation #limmy4mod


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

anyanka said:


> oh i think i saw them post once.


up with this i will not put


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Whoozat?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Some say he's the star-child of SAS, but all I know is that he wants to go to every single meetup there is..


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> up with this i will not put


Bleurugh.












infamous93 said:


> I'll just leave these here
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/limmy-s-super-awesome-secret-club-937/
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/anti-limmy-1129/
> Everyone must choose one


I'm too non-conformist to conform to your two options.

But fret not, you can be a non-conformist too.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/who-is-limmy-1137/


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Limmy seems a popular chap!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Who? :con


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

who dat


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm kinda jealous actually. im not the starchild of anything.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I'm kinda jealous actually. im not the starchild of anything.


Aw, you can be the starchild of my world if I get to be the starchild of your world. How's that sound, broseph?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert Paulson said:


> Aw, you can be the starchild of my world if I get to be the starchild of your world. How's that sound, broseph?


are you female? if so yes, if not...still yes.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Ha, just kidding! Limmy is the only starchild of my world! Oh, and Ron Paul. Sorry.


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> are you female? if so yes, if not...still yes.


You'll always be my starchild.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Is he forming a SAS Kiss tribute band or summit?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> who dat





Monotony said:


> Who?


Some guy who has way 2 much #swag 2 handle



Railroad Cancellation said:


> Some say he's the star-child of SAS, but all I know is that he wants to go to every single meetup there is..


 who says i dont go?



wrongnumber said:


> I don't get this. Is he supposed to be troll or some internet figure? Why does he have groups dedicated to him? I haven't been around that much so I don't know what's going on.


hope not :O

cant believe I was 2 slow 2 get on the first page!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have come across a few postings of someone named Limmy but I don't know.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Limmy is briliant.....loads of you are


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No, he is married and way too pervert to be a starchild.. I will accept a term enfant terrible what comes to limmy. But he owns a pretty tongue.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyanka said:


> You'll always be my starchild.


I like how your avatar is Dylan Moran and all the gifs/images you've posted in this thread are as well lol.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

So far the votes are all towards "Who in God's name is Limmy?"

Some 19 yr old dweebus from the look as he fan page.

Waste of time.

I don't care who the **** limmy is.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Robert Paulson said:


> Ha, just kidding! Limmy is the only starchild of my world! Oh, and Ron Paul. Sorry.


You have a unique world. haha.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Limmy caused the Big Bang by pointing his finger like a gun and yelling, "Bang!"


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> So far the votes are all towards "Who in God's name is Limmy?"
> 
> Some 19 yr old dweebus from the look as he fan page.
> 
> ...


aww babe! <3 love you 2 <3


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The Justin Bieber of SAS.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nonsensical said:


> So far the votes are all towards "Who in God's name is Limmy?"
> 
> Some 19 yr old dweebus from the look as he fan page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> The Justin Bieber of SAS.


This is actually like a perfect comparison.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

He's gonna get killed like JFK :'(


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Borophyll said:


> The Justin Bieber of SAS.




















Practically twins!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I'm kinda jealous actually. im not the starchild of anything.


you can be the starchild of my genital region, alright?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> The Justin Bieber of SAS.


DEATH TO LIMMY!!!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> DEATH TO LIMMY!!!


Terrible.... :no :cry

NOBODY TOUCHES HIS TONGUE!!!

CLEAR?:twisted :twisted :twisted :twisted :twisted :twisted :twisted :twisted


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Monotony said:


> DEATH TO LIMMY!!!


How can you kill me, if i am based god 











SnowFlakesFire said:


> Terrible.... :no :cry
> 
> NOBODY TOUCHES HIS TONGUE!!!
> 
> CLEAR?


can i lick yo face?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Who the **** is Limmy!? :troll :haha


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> can i lick yo face?


Yes, please, as long as you want to :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

#
T
e
a
m
L
i
m
m
y


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Are you guys the new cool clique of SAS?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

scooby said:


> Are you guys the new cool clique of SAS?


no we are the socially awkward clique that has formed a cult


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Edit: No I'm actually one of the cool kids. Here and in real life. And I better not see any of you nerds at Junior Prom this Friday night.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Never heard of him :sus


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Edit: No I'm actually one of the cool kids. Here and in real life. And I better not see any of you nerds at Junior Prom this Friday night.


 :O i just want 1 dance with you!



Raphael200 said:


> Never heard of him :sus


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Limmy said:


> :O i just want 1 dance with you!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nah. Just another useless troll with useless posts. Yep. That's Limmy.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> :O i just want 1 dance with you!












OK sorry you can come :}


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Who's Limmy?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

How come I wasn't invited into the Cult of Limmy? I like Limmy. Even if he is the Justin Bieber of SAS. :rain


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Nah. Just another useless troll with useless posts. Yep. That's Limmy.














Secretly Pretentious said:


> How come I wasn't invited into the Cult of Limmy? I like Limmy. Even if he is the Justin Bieber of SAS.


every1 is invited  come join


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

limmy <3


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Limmy said:


> every1 is invited  come join


Really!? Even though it's super secret!?  I'm in!!! :clap


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Paloma M said:


> Nah. Just another useless troll with useless posts. Yep. That's Limmy.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

wrongnumber said:


> I don't get this. Is he supposed to be troll or some internet figure? Why does he have groups dedicated to him? I haven't been around that much so I don't know what's going on.


He is the troll of SAS.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Some say he's the star-child of SAS, but all I know is that he wants to go to every single meetup there is..


Yep.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> He is the troll of SAS.


I don't think he's a troll

I think it's amazing how he's become so popular on here in such a short space of time, I just want to know how he did it.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> He is the troll of SAS.


yeah... i dont see how im a troll at all :/



apx24 said:


> I don't think he's a troll
> 
> I think it's amazing how he's become so popular on here in such a short space of time, I just want to know how he did it.


Terrible, awful, unimaginable things, oh god, just thinking about it makes me cringe :c


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

this thread HAS NEARLY EVERYTHING. Ron Paul, large amounts of Limmy, brasilia BEING FUNNY, posters BEING CUTE, it's as if.. as if our starchild has united us!


i want to drink from bags of milk under the stars with Limmy :3 
(anyone else is welcome to join. it would be cool if a veteran poster could regale us with scary tales of The Old SAS, pre-Limmy).


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> this thread HAS NEARLY EVERYTHING. Ron Paul, large amounts of Limmy, brasilia BEING FUNNY, posters BEING CUTE, it's as if.. as if our starchild has united us!
> 
> i want to drink from bags of milk under the stars with Limmy :3
> (anyone else is welcome to join. it would be cool if a veteran poster could regale us with scary tales of The Old SAS, pre-Limmy).


this x1000000! you bring the straws ill bring the bags of milk :3!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Limmy said:


> ...just thinking about it makes me cringe :c


Surely you jest! We all know you love attention.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> Everyone must choose one


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

guess it's because of threads like this that everyone ****ed off to ************

sick censor

4NX137Y 5P4C3


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been here a while and i haven't heard of him. Must not be anymore significant than anyone else.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Nefury said:


> guess it's because of threads like this that everyone ****ed off to ************
> 
> sick censor
> 
> 4NX137Y 5P4C3


Don't mention that site here, you can get banned for it.:roll
Reminds me of the older users talking about how the old admin banned them for mentioning other social anxiety sites.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

meepie said:


> Don't mention that site here, you can get banned for it.:roll
> Reminds me of the older users talking about how the old admin banned them for mentioning other social anxiety sites.


if moderators really cared about the well being of the users of this site, they'd happily let the aforementioned website not be censored, it seems people actively trying to conquer their problems with anxiety would be better suited elsewhere.

</killjoy>


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Nefury said:


> if moderators really cared about the well being of the users of this site, they'd happily let the aforementioned website not be censored, it seems people actively trying to conquer their problems with anxiety would be better suited elsewhere.
> 
> </killjoy>


Agreed, they only seem to care about losing their members and ad revenue.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

meepie said:


> Agreed, they only seem to care about losing their members and ad revenue.


#Limmy4Mod?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Limmy said:


> #Limmy4Mod?


At this point, I bet they're desperate enough to take anyone for mod Limmy


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

shots fired


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I legitimately thought this thread was going to be about aliens. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I legitimately thought this thread was going to be about aliens. I'm very disappointed.


came for aliens, stayed for the limmy


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

thug mothe****ing Limmy found his place. Well done champ, you have conquered SAS, just look at the love in this thread lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> came for aliens, stayed for the limmy


 Came for Limmy, stayed for imaginary aliens..


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

meepie said:


> Agreed, they only seem to care about losing their members and ad revenue.





Nefury said:


> if moderators really cared about the well being of the users of this site, they'd happily let the aforementioned website not be censored, it seems people actively trying to conquer their problems with anxiety would be better suited elsewhere.
> 
> </killjoy>


Don't confuse the moderators with the Admin. The mods are fine.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Don't confuse the moderators with the Admin. The mods are fine.


Some might even say, they are...

SASsy xD


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not impressed.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

He seems harmless enough but I haven't seen him post anything particularly valuable. These kind of threads, though, are horribly obnoxious.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

who?


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Limmy made a meme on my thread. He looks funny.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I joined this week I've seen a few Limmy posts and they are funny


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone else find it odd to publicly express their opinions of another poster on a thread?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


>


Seems kinda pointless to tell everyone im on your ignore list, just kinda seems like a nasty thing to do, tells me more about you than it does about me...


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

If you win the special olympics are you really _special_?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Seems kinda pointless to tell everyone im on your ignore list, just kinda seems like a nasty thing to do, tells me more about you than it does about me...


As you can see everyone, the troll is now getting defensive for all the chaos he has caused. That's Limmy for ya.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> As you can see everyone, the troll is now getting defensive for all the chaos he has caused. That's Limmy for ya.


Chaos? I didnt know i was such a dangerous individual  I thought I was quite nice to tell you the truth


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> As you can see everyone, the troll is now getting defensive for all the chaos he has caused. That's Limmy for ya.


lmao what chaos has Limmy caused? if anything all I see is a bunch of ******** coming in here being mean to him when they could've just ignored the thread.... if you don't like his posts, just don't read them. or can't you manage that much self-control???


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh how could u ignore the limster! lol ^_^ (yeah thats ur new name) kthxbai

Anyway I vouch for his "AlmostAsAwsomeAsMe-ness" mwaha  nothing beats a "monkey king" not even a "starchild"









(p.s I dont rly think im awsome lol)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ This.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Implicate said:


> If you win the special olympics are you really _special_?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Chaos? I didnt know i was such a dangerous individual  I thought I was quite nice to tell you the truth


Really?? don't expect me to be able to tell the difference between a smart *** remark or you actually being nice. Doesn't really seem like it to me.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Awh how could u ignore the limster! lol ^_^ (yeah thats ur new name) kthxbai
> 
> Anyway I vouch for his "AlmostAsAwsomeAsMe-ness" mwaha  nothing beats a "monkey king" not even a "starchild"
> 
> ...


haha true 



Paloma M said:


> Really?? don't expect me to be able to tell the difference between a smart *** remark or you actually being nice. Doesn't really seem like it to me.


You spelled anus wrong, who is the smart anus now?


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Does anyone else find it odd to publicly express their opinions of another poster on a thread?


Why? Is it holding you back?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Closed Book said:


> Why? Is it holding you back?


Is what holding me back?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Limmy is the QB Eagles of SAS.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Limmy is the QB Eagles of SAS.


and you are the Bo Jackson of SAS


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol This thread is out of this world :lol.

Limmy, what have you done this time? :haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Limmy said:


> tells me more about you than it does about me...


Went out of his way(copy+paste, upload file) to point out to everyone you're on ignore.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol This thread is out of this world :lol.
> 
> Limmy, what have you done this time? :haha


ive just been super SASsy like you keep telling me 2 xD! I keep running out of posts 2day! #Limmy4Mod


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

i didnt weant to say anything..... but i think we need to kill limmy
his poweres have frown too strong...............or have they??????????


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

vtec said:


> i didnt weant to say anything..... but i think we need to kill limmy
> his poweres have frown too strong...............or have they??????????


 that might be a good thing though

#Limmy4Admin


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Does anyone else find it odd to publicly express their opinions of another poster on a thread?


It usually ends up getting ugly. :|


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Does anyone else find it odd to publicly express their opinions of another poster on a thread?


It is silly to do something like this on this site, a lot of people are going to feel jealous or inadequate after seeing this thread.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Another popularity thread, hm. (it's cool you guys all like Limmy, but you don't have to announce it via thread. I get it's all in good fun but that doesn't prevent others from feeling jealous or even more invisible than they were before.)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I still think enfield did a good job :}


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> I still think enfield did a good job :}


enfield is awesome ; )


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

monotonous said:


> enfield is awesome ; )


This thread is now about 'is enfield THE STARCHILD of SAS?' 

Yes, he is.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

You guys should just make your own circle jerk meetup group if you haven't already.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DiceMan said:


> You guys should just make your own circle jerk group if you haven't already.
> http://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o763/5IVE5/Gifs/564_zps1b9234d5.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Was the gif all that necessary?


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Was the gif all that necessary?


Touchy subject?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DiceMan said:


> Touchy subject?


voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir?


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir?


That's brasilia for you, top quality posts as usual.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


>











I actually love that show!
1. The name
2. its Scottish 
3. I am Scottish 2 
I feel like they went out of their way to make it for me

(also no, thats not where my name comes from)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DiceMan said:


> That's brasilia for you, top quality posts as usual.


Damn right.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Limmy said:


> I actually love that show!
> 1. The name
> 2. its Scottish
> 3. I am Scottish 2
> ...


yea I know, I mentioned it in the other thread  ha! I compare myself a bit to dee dee, when i've been stoned and paranoid lol. I've done the whole 'fookin' when starting sentences before aswell in the past :lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Limmy said:


> Seems kinda pointless to tell everyone im on your ignore list, just kinda seems like a nasty thing to do, tells me more about you than it does about me...


Haha. I actually don't have anybody on ignore...didn't realize this thread was really so serious. I could care less what people do with their time on here as long as they aren't being complete asses.  Carry on.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Limmy said:


> this x1000000! you bring the straws ill bring the bags of milk :3!


You know tha **** was my idea, Limz. I expect royalties.


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

I wanted to reply to a few things here. But **** just got too flooded.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

What the **** is going on in here?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> What the **** is going on in here?


It's the Limmyocalypse®.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> I still think enfield did a good job :}





Brasilia said:


> This thread is now about 'is enfield THE STARCHILD of SAS?'
> Yes, he is.


you.. you're crowning a new starchild of sas? already? and it's me? _me? _you're bequeathing the title _to me_? why this is all a little too much to take in in a single moment. i need two moments. one to honor Limmy and one to honor me. actually two to honor me. in my wildest dreams i would have never thought i would be a starchild of sas, rank among the starCHILDREN of SAS, of past and future, it's a designation i won't EVER forget.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> Seems kinda pointless to tell everyone im on your ignore list, just kinda seems like a nasty thing to do, tells me more about you than it does about me...


It tells even more when he used several minutes to make a picture capture and to add the pic into this thread :teeth A true ignorer does not bother


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is this thread really necessary?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It tells even more when he used several minutes to make a picture capture and to add the pic into this thread :teeth A true ignorer does not bother


It doesn't really take several minutes to upload a screenshot.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

ashli116 said:


> Is this thread really necessary?


"no".


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

ashli116 said:


> Is this thread really necessary?


No.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> It doesn't really take several minutes to upload a screenshot.


You did not even botherd to make it into smaller size :b

I have done captures myself so I know it takes thought and time to do it.. Many painful keyboard and mouse clicks. If someone is in true ignore that person does not deserve those clicks..


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyanka said:


> Who?


^


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You did not even botherd to make it into smaller size :b
> 
> I have done captures myself so I know it takes thought and time to do it.. Many painful keyboard and mouse clicks. If someone is in true ignore that person does not deserve those clicks..


Eh, I could have if i thought about resizing. I use a program that uploads straight to imgur, easy full screen cap or a selected area. It takes me 10-30 seconds. Pretty cool program. I wasn't really disagreeing on you on the true ignorer doesn't bother, just the time it can take to screenshot and upload.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> Eh, I could have if i thought about resizing. I use a program that uploads straight to imgur, easy full screen cap or a selected area. It takes me 10-30 seconds. Pretty cool program. I wasn't really disagreeing on you on the true ignorer doesn't bother, just the time it can take to screenshot and upload.


But if a computer and or internet connection is slow it takes longer time :b 2 years ago I loaded pictures to my sister.. It took 2 hours!!!:teeth


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> I actually love that show!
> 1. The name
> 2. its Scottish
> 3. I am Scottish 2
> ...


 Hell yeah Limmy!!


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Sherbear said:


> ^


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


This made me lol.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

yep said:


> This made me lol.


 It made me hungry :lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some more limmy ftw


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

it appears some people just don't recognise the coming of a new starchild when they appear!

one day we will all be living in the kingdom of limmy. better get in line folks!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

scooby said:


> Eh, I could have if i thought about resizing. I use a program that uploads straight to imgur, easy full screen cap or a selected area. It takes me 10-30 seconds. Pretty cool program. I wasn't really disagreeing on you on the true ignorer doesn't bother, just the time it can take to screenshot and upload.


Yes, it did take some time. Time that was obviously wasted since the joke clearly went waaay over everybody's head. I had to place user on ignore. Take screenshot, paste screenshot into Paint, save screenshot as a picture file, upload onto Photobucket, copy link from Photobucket, then post on here. This is why I never try to be 'funny'...it's just pointless and takes too much time. I think it probably took like 15 minutes just to prepare said joke. If I knew your methods, maybe I could be more funny. :yes


----------



## JohnnyR (Apr 25, 2013)

All I can say is the ones that get noticed are usually the ones that talk the most


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Evo1114 said:


> Yes, it did take some time. Time that was obviously wasted since the joke clearly went waaay over everybody's head. I had to place user on ignore. Take screenshot, paste screenshot into Paint, save screenshot as a picture file, upload onto Photobucket, copy link from Photobucket, then post on here.










this did make me laugh though.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Hell yeah Limmy!!


Yes! Its an amazing show!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Evo1114 said:


> Yes, it did take some time. Time that was obviously wasted since the joke clearly went waaay over everybody's head. I had to place user on ignore. Take screenshot, paste screenshot into Paint, save screenshot as a picture file, upload onto Photobucket, copy link from Photobucket, then post on here. This is why I never try to be 'funny'...it's just pointless and takes too much time. I think it probably took like 15 minutes just to prepare said joke. If I knew your methods, maybe I could be more funny. :yes


Hyperdesktop. Get that to speed up your screenshot related jokes. I remember reading your post saying you had no one on ignore so I made the connection that it was a joke, I guess it must have slipped my mind shortly after when I posted.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

I went out partying with him once; was an absolute animal. I thought I was a good dancer, but he showed me up! Damn you, Limmy!


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Limmy Forever!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What is a starchild?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> What is a starchild?


They are kids which gratuated from


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> They are kids which gratuated from


Class of '04


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> .


Solaire is a cutiepie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

you know it


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

He's the second coming....aint ya heard lol.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Limmy is not better than anyone else that walks this earth. He's just a human being like the rest of us. Not sure why you guys are worshiping him as i don't see the use of this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ someone's a little late to the party


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading this.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> So far the votes are all towards "Who in God's name is Limmy?"
> 
> Some 19 yr old dweebus from the look as he fan page.
> 
> ...


^this


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

This is my initial reaction to this post









She has 2 Fendi purses and a silver Lexus

I hear her hair and shirt cost 10,000 dollars

I hear she does car commercials in Japan

I heard she met John Stamos on a plane and he told her she was pretty

One time she punched me in the face.....it was awesome

(if you haven't seen MeanGirls you're thinking wtf)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

NewDawn said:


> ^this


awww thats not nice, i think im a pretty cool guy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Limmy said:


> awww thats not nice, i think im a pretty cool guy


There such a thing as too much Limmy


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> There such a thing as too much Limmy


:O since when?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> There such a thing as too much Limmy


Said no one ever.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Said no one ever.


thats more like it xD


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you can never have too much limmy!

one day doctors will be making pills for depression and you know what they'll put in them? yes that's right folks, a little bit o' limmy.

because, we all need a bit of limmy in us (that's what she said)


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

TaylorM said:


> This is my initial reaction to this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen Mean Girls and still think WTF.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TaylorM said:


> This is my initial reaction to this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One time, i saw Cady Heron wearing army pants and flip flops - so i bought army pants and flip flops.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Limmy said:


> :O since when?


Since always,even I calmed down a bit,just take it easy for a while that's all we ask,don't stop posting though .


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Since always,even I calmed down a bit,just take it easy for a while that's all we ask,don't stop posting though .


----------



## quietly (Dec 21, 2011)

he looks like a jew. is he somekinda jew?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Team Limmy :yay


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

*Who gives a *****


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

hikkikomori said:


> *Who gives a *****


every1 ever


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I believe that one day he will rule over us all


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Limmy said:


>


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

quietly said:


> he looks like a jew. is he somekinda jew?


oh he does? huh i didn't notice. so is our stachild A JEW? does he have A JEW STAR? DOES HE?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


>


----------



## tdotguy (Oct 27, 2012)

i once got punched by limmy

it was awesome


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

tdotguy said:


> i once got punched by limmy
> 
> it was awesome


 ur welcome


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Are we witnessing the birth of a new cult?

I think Nostradamus was right all along. We're witnessing the birth of the third anti-christ, and his name is......................LIMMY! :O


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow, it took me years to even be noticed on this site and I feel irrelevant. Kudos, I guess... :stu


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know this kid but his face kinda bothers me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

L


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

m


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

m.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

y


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I don't know this kid but his face kinda bothers me.


d'aww poor thing, i know you wish you could have a pretty face like mine :3


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

This has gone on long enough and I'm tired of dealing with reports on this thread.


----------

